#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Bitesize General Knowledge for 4 yr old. 100 topics 100 days.

## Auroria

10-15 minute bitesized interactive lesson per day.

100 topics for 100 days.


So far:

European landmarks
World landmarks
Reptiles
Cuisines around the World.
Volcanoes
First flight
The solar system
Pirates
Vikings
First manned  flight and moon landing
Insects
Famous buildings of the World. 
Flags.
Romans.
Aztecs.
Eskimos.
Animals of Australia.
Ancient Egypt.
Different types of plants.
Submarines and life under the ocean.
Sports around the World.
Famous art.
Longest rivers, tallest mountains. 
Dinosaurs.
Continents. 


That's 25.

75 to go.  :Smile: 

Go for it.  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Interesting idea...Should "stimulate" a young mind...

----------


## Luigi

Map of the World and Columbus and Magellan.
Stone Henge and other stone monuments.
Easter island. 
Bermuda triangle – map of the World again.
Mapped out stages of evolution.
Religions and different places of worship – church, mosque etc.
Holidays and festivals around the World.
Different money/currencies. 
Magnets & compass
Musical instruments and famous composers – Mozart, Beethoven. 
Leaders and symbols – Napolean, Hitler and Nazi symbols. 
Countries and their symbols – America: bald headed eagle, NZ: kiwi etc.
Water cycle
Life cycle of a butterfly
Amazon – geography, animals, tribes.
Royal families past and present.
Robin Hood and weapons of the day.
Great Wall of China.
Neanderthals. Early human cave art.
Different types of energy – solar power, wind power.
Astronauts and International Space Station – Can time it so can see it fly overhead.
Cowboys and Indians.
History of trains/famous trains.
The Beatles and Elvis.
Animals that hibernate.

50.  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

farm animals
pets
robots

----------


## BaitongBoy

53...

----------


## Auroria

Robots are good.

The other 2 are a bit basic.

Except perhaps, strange pets from around the World. 

Thanks.

----------


## Luigi

51 1/2  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Oh, well...

----------


## stfranalum

knowledge is best learned thoroughly and less list-like. 

just saying. thats what the internet is for...surface knowledge and list learning factoids. 

teach a little kid to understand something more deeply, and therein lies the world. it's the details that explain things. its not just things on a map, but why they are there and how they got there. 

imo, spend time teaching the whys and hows, not the 1,2,3,4,5's.

----------


## Luigi

> spend time teaching the whys and hows


There are 48 days to go.

24 for the whys.

24 for the hows.


Show us your skills and knowledge, Anally.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Oh, he'll be asking why...Don't worry...


^ Ya missed 12 hours...

----------


## stfranalum

> Show us your skills and knowledge, Anally


get your mind out of the sphincter. 

my knowledge is predisposed towards asking questions and questioning assumptions. i dont think bitesized anything is good, aside from nipples. 

Nipples: added to the list. 

...it's about mammals, for pete's sake!

----------


## Auroria

All taken care of Stfranalum.

This is just for a quick daily 10-15 minute general knowledge injection.  :Smile: 


No more comments on education are needed. 

Another 48 snippets of history, geography, social studies required.

----------


## Luigi

Venice.

----------


## BaitongBoy

He's only 4, innit?...

----------


## Auroria

^ Excellent idea, thank you.

Venice, canals etc. added.

47 to go.  :Smile: 


No need for you on this thread Stfranalus, if you can't contribute properly. Thanks for understanding.

----------


## somtamslap

None of that will overide the fact that their formal education is taking place in a zoo.

Ahem. 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## stfranalum

nothing is learned until it's synthesized. bitesized anything goes in, and leaves just as quickly. 

your 10 minutes would be better spent playing and teaching social skills. teach them to read and teach them about people. 


_
(bows deeply, gives finger, shuffles away from thread)_

----------


## Auroria

^ Why do you think that this is the only 10 minutes they're getting?  :Confused: 

Never mind. Mods feel free to remove the off topic stuff. Thank you.

----------


## Luigi

10 countries and their most famous export.
Titanic.
Comets, asteroids and Theia that formed the Moon.
Famous bridges around the World.
Whales, size facts about the blue whale.

----------


## stfranalum

> Why do you think that this is the only 10 minutes they're getting?





> This is just for a quick daily 10-15 minute general knowledge injection


added to list: reading skills

----------


## Auroria

That's a different part of the day dedicated to...... reading skills.

Your trolling isn't needed here.

----------


## Auroria

> 10 countries and their most famous export.
> Titanic.
> Comets, asteroids and Theia that formed the Moon.
> Famous bridges around the World.
> Whales, size facts about the blue whale.


Fantastic.

42.

----------


## stfranalum

why do you think this is trolling? ive been an educator in various contexts for 20 years. 

reduce the number to 20. 1 day learning the tidbit and 4 days discovering it.

Seeds
day 1: into and factoids (this is the "wow" stage...getting interest)
day 2: inside the seed (pics and diagrams)
day 3: how they germinate (steps to show how it grows)
day 4: practice and doing it (get a seed and get going)
day 5: what to expect and drawing pictures


...do this with other topics. introduce it and synthesize it. discover it. work with it. THAT'S the learning. 

all these topics is doing nothing but wasting your time researching new things and grinding over how to reduce it and present it. 

not trolling, but specifically right on topic. and i wont charge you for the advice. you're welcome.

----------


## baldrick

maybe youtube links to small vids on the topics - then dload them with youtubedownloaderHD

binary logic

earthquakes

tsunami

volcanoes

lemurs

BDSM

----------


## David48atTD

I've got 3 year olds ... the only thing from that list they would conceptualise are are Dinosaurs.

How about social skills, manners, learning to apologise* etc.

A second language ... their mind is a sponge still now. Have a look at this thread I did ... https://teakdoor.com/the-family-room/...d-english.html

Below is a 1 min Thai clip for kids ...




My kids have an insatiable appetite for books.  I try and find ones which have characters which they can identify with.  We read them together, they chose which character they want to be and act it out.

If you are in Thailand, I grabbed a few Aesop's Fables, written in Thai and English ... one they like is about the Boy (Shepard) who cried 'wolf'.  The bookstore on the top floor @ MBK have a great range of books.

My simple thoughts are ... don't give them fish (100 subjects) ... TEACH them to fish.


IMHO


* Subtly, I am teaching them Body language (eye contact, sincerity etc) ... an invaluable people skill.

----------


## Neverna

Counting from 1 to 100.  :Smile:

----------


## Auroria

> How about social skills, manners, learning to apologise* etc.


lol.  :Smile: 

Never thought teaching them those.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smile: 


Honestly.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


This is just a base list for general knowledge of history, geography etc. 100 items in 100 days. Quick 10-15 minute pictures, vids, coloring. Done.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> 
> How about social skills, manners, learning to apologise* etc.
> 
> 
> lol. 
> 
> Never thought teaching them those.  
> ...


I should have opened my mind before I typed.

Are these YOUR kids? ... YES? ... then my post stands.

If you are a teacher ... ignore my post ... I wrote it as a Dad, not as a Teacher.

----------


## stfranalum

> 3 year olds ... the only thing from that list they would conceptualise are are Dinosaurs.


unless you're prepared to go into some kind of details, its utter wankery. 15 minutes is but a taste. kids that age can't take on that much info of so many different topics day after repetitive day. if you know little kids, you would agree in an instant that titanic, deserts, skyscrapers, lions...and on and on...is a pure waste of time. the moment you get them engaged, blamo!, you stop, and then tomorrow onto another topic.

just take it slow. go into details...take dave's suggestion of dinosaurs...

Dinosaurs (5 days)
1: intro - videos and general awesomness of dinos
2: pictures, colors, and movements
3. whats a herbivore and carnivore? how can we tell
4: my favorite dinosaur (drawing)
5: where did they all go?


if this were with 15 year olds, thats a completely different thing. they would be enticed by what you can show them and would probably like the freshness of a new topic. they can relate what you are saying to other things they know...aka...they have some experience and context. a 4 year old? crikey, some 4 year olds still suck their thumbs!

----------


## stfranalum

remember this isnt lecturing...kids learn ANYTHING through discovery. 

if you think any little 4 year old will take to 100 days of mini Ted Talk type lecturing..thats...thats...gut bustingly funny. 

(and i mentioned social skills previously, which if course you didnt read)

----------


## stfranalum

> If you are a teacher ... ignore my post ... I wrote it as a Dad, not as a Teacher.


teachers can teach manners! crikey!

and even better suited if they are thai kids...learning western manners. they get a cultural education as well as english instruction. things like holding doors for others, putting your napkin on your lap, good table manners, saying please and thank you...sharing....all of it!!!

language is learned best if done mixed with some cultural component. 

whether or not youre a teacher, dad, or neighbor doing private lessons...manners...yes and YES!!!

religion..no. politics..no! they're effing 4!!!

----------


## crackerjack101

projects and themes are good.

Years ago I had a small class of 6-7 year olds with learning difficulties.

In conversation one them said that they thought America was good. I asked if they'd like to go?

Yes, they all agreed, enthusiastically. So started a 3 month project all based on planning a trip the the states.

we were in Wales so we decided we'd sail.

I acted purely as facilitator and "devils advocate" it was up to them to plan everything.

The amount of material, skills and processes they got out of it was incredible.

From navigation to shopping to costing to basic meteorology. Literacy and numeracy skills. Logic and project planning. Budgeting, finance and simple banking/saving. Cooking and menu planning. Geography and history. 

You name it, it was all there.  

They loved it and I was incredibly impressed with the way they worked things out.

So, my point is that "project" or "themed" learning through experimentation leading to a result is incredibly satisfying for kids in general and for little kids in particular. 

The grand finale was an overnight / 2 day sailing trip on a mates yacht, which they planned in its entirety. 

OK they never got to the USA but they never forgot the experience.

----------


## stfranalum

once a week, i lead a group of cub scouts (boy scouts for little guys)...

some of the other inexperienced den leaders come with all these plans...it's hysterical. in our group we go slow. it's not rushed and we demonstrate the things we learn. kids want to explore and investigate. the last thing any kids want to do is sit idly by and ingest factoids. the boy scouts (cub scouts) is chalk full of factoids type stuff. 

for example, we did 'helping the injured'...we practiced helping carry someone with a hurt foot (1 helper) and then 2 people carrying an immobile person (2 helpers).

we talked about it
demonstrated it
the kids practiced with each other
we had a race
we had a blast
...and the key point---the remembered it *because* they had fun. the were engaged with it and as such, it stuck in them. 

other groups did worksheets and listened to the adult blabber on and on pontificating. it was sad, really. 

in short- you gotta get them discovering. the topics, at that point, doesnt matter. its all about how you get them engaged.

----------


## crackerjack101

> if you know little kids, you would agree in an instant that titanic, deserts, skyscrapers...and on and on...is a pure waste of time.


I agree unless it's put into context. Tied together with something they can directly relate to.

----------


## Auroria

You guys are getting way too caught up in what this isn't.  :Smile:  


Strange birds.
Strange hairstyles and fashions, mohawks, dreads, etc.
Largest dams in the World.
Earthquakes.
Different houses around the World. Igloos, teepees, etc.
Deserts. Life – people (nomads) and animals etc.
Olympics. 
Dodo bird. 

Getting there.  :Smile:

----------


## stfranalum

take 20 topics:

dinosaurs
manners
spaceships
robots
knights
airplanes
fish
plants/seeds
circuits
colors (blending them  + art)
videos (making them)
finger painting geometric shapes
measuring liquids
making a book + book cover
how to tie a knot
helping a hurt friend
emergencies- how to call for help (police, firemen...)
who are the people in the military
rocks
fossils

...and with each one, go into details. BAM! 100 days. and fun. and they will have not only a better time with them, but will remember them and i guarantee that at least one or two topics will spark their curiosity and as such, their minds will want more. they will be hungry little learners.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Gerbils and their uses?...Nah...

----------


## Auroria

Will take knights, adding the King Arthur and the knights of the round table, Excalibur etc. They will immediately shout out about the Minions movie with that scene.

All the other stuff is taken care of during other aspects of their education. 

I'm not sure that you understand what this is actually about.  :Smile:  But never mind. You've contributed one. Thanks.

----------


## stfranalum

> You guys are getting way too caught up in what this isn't.


Ted Talks for 4 year olds. 

...a facepalm extravaganza. but dont let me slow you down.

----------


## David48atTD

Magnets  Magnetic attraction

Tides/Gravitation effects

Aurora Borealis/Australis

The Human Body components could easily be 10 subjects


Understanding the Female Psyche ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## crackerjack101

> Understanding the Female Psyche ...


Why?


 :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Are these YOUR kids? ... YES? ... then my post stands.
> 
> If you are a teacher ... ignore my post ... I wrote it as a Dad, not as a Teacher.



Oh. My. Lord. 

Tell me it isnt so?

----------


## Luigi

> *"general knowledge for a 4 yr old"*





> colors (blending them + art)



 :smiley laughing: 


When my kid was 3 1/2 she was telling granny on skype about what colour mixes make which other colours, and the colours of each planet in the solar system. 


Gonna do this too.

Kind of like 100 shots of beer for 100 minutes. 

But the kid friendly version.  :Smile:

----------


## stfranalum

> When my kid was


couldnt read past this without vomiting. sorry. what was the point again?

----------


## Luigi

That you either haven't a clue about what this topic is about, or haven't a clue about children.  :Smile: 

No need to answer.  :Smile:

----------


## stfranalum

> No need to answer.


good. saved you the twatting that pretentious parents get when they think 3 year olds understand more than they are just simply regurgitating.

and now that it's _finished_ with colors, how's the algebra coming along?

----------


## Luigi

Math stuff? Can recite Pi in its entirety.

 :Smile:  


Back to the thread, Blow In. Though I doubt you'll be able to leave it. Do you actually think that you understand what the thread is about?  :Smile:

----------


## stfranalum

im sorry, still cleaning up from the vomit. as you were.

----------


## Luigi

Okay, that's a no. 

All the best.

----------


## David48atTD

> Math stuff? Can recite Pi in its entirety.



3.14159265359

Actually ... (I stopped at a zero) ... 
3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375  105820974944592307816406286 20899862803482534211706798214808651328230664709384  4609550582231725359408128481 11745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196442  8810975665933446128475648233 78678316527120190914564856692346034861045432664821  3393607260249141273724587006 60*

3.1416 will do me.

*Lulu* ... your daughter is a genius as she's still reciting because Pi is a prime infinite number.

Carry on ...


* the first 100,000 digits of Pi can be found here ... 100,000 Digits of Pi ... and no ... it's not a Rick Ashley clip!

----------


## Luigi

> Can recite Pi in its entirety.







> Pi is a prime infinite number.





Oh good God almighty.




Somebody save me, please.  :rofl:

----------


## stfranalum

so this is either about actual 4 year olds or the OP considers other older people to be as dumb as 4 year olds, which is puzzling. 

so, there's two possibilities: 

1. if this is about 4 year olds, my posts stand and this 100 topics in 100 days is a load of wank. good luck OP. i would hate to be a kid "engaged" with such trivialities day after freaking day. there's no way you get past the 20th day without changing something up. you'll get a "but can we draw pictures of the thing last time that inspired us?" ..."NO WE HAVE TO KEEP ON SCHEDULE!"

2. this is not about 4 year olds and more than 6 posts here, relating to kids and such have not only gone unanswered but the OP himself said, "wow, manners, hadnt thought of that!" and other brain-gems. 

so yes, i think i get it. and if i were him, i'd take my advice and reduce the amount of topics and get a bit---A TAD-- more in depth and get the kids engaged. FFS, thats still 20 freaking topics!! which is a ton! or even 30-40. doing 100 is laughable and if you think thats ok, then i don't think _you_ really "get it"

----------


## Luigi

> there's no way you get past the 20th day without changing something up. you'll get a "but can we draw pictures of the thing last time that inspired us?" ..."NO WE HAVE TO KEEP ON SCHEDULE!"


I read it as a 10 minute filler between everything else. 



What do you think they'll be doing for the other 23 hours 50 minutes? Locked up, blindfolded in a box?

----------


## stfranalum

uh. that's a really weird reply. 

even for 10 minutes. my point STILL stands. with any 4 year old, or any kid, say, under 12. 

FFS apparently _you_ don't know what this is about. he's going to do a shitload of work, researching and putting together things about a fucking myriad of topics...they will remember none of it and will be bored to tears at the Ted Talks lectures come day, 63.


DAY 63!!!

then


DAY79!

then


DAY 92!!!


but what do i know. i only do this shit for a living. move on, nothing to see here!




 :sexy:

----------


## Luigi

Jeepers.

Maybe I can get my kid how to teach you.  :rofl: 




> .they will remember none of it


If you've had a kid, did you let it sleep in a room with freshly painted walls when they were just born?


You've been doing something wrong bud.  :Smile:

----------


## stfranalum

"ok i know that you've been working really hard, 4 year olds, but let's disengage with what we've been doing and we're going to switch gears to a totally unrelated thing and im going to sit here and show you maps and factoids, which of course you're super keen on. ok and im going to do this one hundred times."

LOOOOL

----------


## stfranalum

just read my previous posts about dinosaurs or seeds to see how this should be pulled off, well. he obviously needs the advice.

cheers for the time wasting laff

----------


## thaimeme

We can only hope that our young ones don't become like us.


[examples: this thread]

----------


## Luigi

Does Anally go nuts over lists in general. Shopping lists etc. 



Or have we just happened to be lucky.  :Confused:

----------


## stfranalum

little kids do best when engaged with themes. there's a reason for that, which of course, i eluded to about 5 times already.

but i suspect he's been given this directive by a thai teacher whom he's helping in the classroom. just kindly instruct her that you would fare *much* better by using a weekly theme than changing the topic every single class. they'll learn more vocabulary (whether language learners or native L1 speakers) and they will not only like it more, but will get involved...oh FFS i give up...what's the difference....

King Lear
Goldie Hawn movies
Golfing
Go-Kart maintenance 
dominoes
molecular biology
microscopes- a new invention or was Galileo really _that_ misinformed?


they' be fucking _spellbound_!

----------


## Chittychangchang

4 years old is all about lego,alphabet, numbers, general chit chat with the odd fact thrown in and Bob the builder.

Or if you are from Singapore, revising and remembering for your Mensa IQ test whilst reciting your times tables in your sleep.

----------


## stfranalum

or like luigi's kid, who's* finished* with coloring and art. 

"cowors, fuck that! i'm on astwophysikz!"

----------


## Luigi

> or like luigi's kid, who's* finished* with coloring and art.


Nope. Most of their day is doing that stuff.

10 minutes of viking coloring pages won't kill them.


Sorry that you don't actually understand the thread and went nuts. 

 :Confused:

----------


## stfranalum

> If you've had a kid


i've got a pretty bright boy. 

but i wouldn't _dare_ brag about him. it would distract me from my chores like schlepping him to his trigonometry tutor and then off to latin class. 

oh look, piano lessons....gotta run!



---no im just kidding. latin is a dead language and he plays the harpsichord. 




...when he's finished building his FUCKING GIGANTIC ROBOT!!!

----------


## stfranalum

> Sorry that you don't actually understand the thread and went nuts.


oh this was fun. 4 years olds and 100 topics in 100 days...looks legit!

----------


## Luigi

...... Some place, somewhere, an idiot is missing its forum.

----------


## stfranalum

and really if you cant see the point in doing themes and extending a topic as to get them involved in more ways than one, then i suppose _you_ missed the point. and thats a shame because frankly what ive been describing are fundamentals of early learning, or any kind of learning for that matter. im no expert, but its what i do for my work and im pretty good at it.

----------


## Luigi

Let's hope you haven't passed on the _going nuts_ genes.

----------


## stfranalum

...as you keep replying. 


but im having fun though. passing the time here on holiday. 


im only rebutting your claims that 1. i dont know what this is about and 2. its a bad idea to extend a topic with young kids as to be a waste or whatever you think is ill conceived about it.

and you dont have to agree. but your're negating what im saying and as such you appear to be quite a dullard. what im doing is offering advice thats pretty solid. maybe the guy will consider it and save himself 5++ months of lousy directionless pedagogy. 


if i were his supervisor, id have a sit down with him and ask whether or not he understands how kids learn. not a parchment scroll of topics, but how he's doing it. i'd suspect his answer would be as scattered as the topics provided here.

----------


## Auroria

Lol

This is hilarious.

Sorry for the intense guy.  :Smile: 


Yeah this is just 10 minutes kill time after dessert. Kid is in an international school during the day.

----------


## Auroria

Here you go:

Some colouring print outs, for anyone interested. One topic a day with a youtube video or whatever first.


*Volcanoes.*

http://www.getcoloringpages.com/images/1p/1p18tpw.jpg

http://azcoloring.com/coloring/4cb/4L6/4cb4L6eoi.jpg


*Reptiles:*
http://s.twistynoodle.com/img/r/rept...20120221195921

http://raskraski.link/uploads/3/4/9/...a-Reptilii.gif


*World landmarks.*

http://coloringpagesfortoddlers.com/...ring-pages.jpg

http://coloringpagesfortoddlers.com/...rk-edition.jpg

http://www.tudodesenhos.com/uploads/...e-e-camelo.jpg

http://coloringpagesfortoddlers.com/...ring-pages.jpg

http://www.coloringme.com/wp-content...ring-Pages.jpg


*Cuisines around the World.*

http://previews.123rf.com/images/iza...ock-Vector.jpg

http://www.getcoloringpages.com/images/aj/ajo2too.jpg

http://coloring.thecolor.com/color/i...-hamburger.gif

http://s.twistynoodle.com/img/r/nood...20111104170012


*First Flight:*

http://www.raisingourkids.com/colori...s-airplane.gif

http://www.activity-sheets.com/color...aft-01-001.gif

----------


## Auroria

*Insects*

http://s.twistynoodle.com/img/r/inse...20120221075937


*Moon landing*

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...07a6ebaace.jpg

http://www.okclipart.com/img96/cqqjscdzkzbqgbezkdvk.jpg

http://www.supercoloring.com/sites/d...ring-pages.png


*Vikings*

http://azcoloring.com/coloring/4c9/aoR/4c9aoRAyi.gif

http://www.crayola.co.uk/~/media/Cra...2&mw=645&w=601

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...951437720d.gif

http://coloringtop.com/sites/default/files/7_25.jpg

http://www.supercoloring.com/sites/d...oring-page.jpg


*Pirates*

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...cdcdfe0c55.gif

http://www.bestcoloringpagesforkids....ring-Pages.gif

http://www.kidsplaycolor.com/wp-cont...ge-300x300.jpg

http://azcoloring.com/coloring/Bpc/5aL/Bpc5aLoT9.gif

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...85820a95ad.jpg

http://www.pipress.net/wp-content/up...tyle-pages.jpg


*The Solar System:*

http://www.supercoloring.com/sites/d...ring-pages.png

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...fce000c69c.gif

http://coloringcafe.com/files/colori...oring-page.gif

----------


## Auroria

*Famous buildings*

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...efcfd9f27c.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...6f5ca46813.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...ce02e7c6c6.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...b50086d47d.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...2d29b1ffcf.jpg


*Eskimos:*

http://azcoloring.com/coloring/j5T/Rr8/j5TRr8jia.gif

http://kingofwallpapers.com/eskimo-c...g-page-008.jpg

http://azcoloring.com/coloring/6cr/8M5/6cr8M5LcK.gif

https://i2.wp.com/masivy.com/images/...ng-page-18.jpg

http://azcoloring.com/coloring/kiK/Rkj/kiKRkj4ij.jpg


*Romans:*

http://www.benscoloringpages.com/col...s/romansmd.jpg

http://azcoloring.com/coloring/ncE/y7y/ncEy7ybRi.gif

http://azcoloring.com/coloring/rin/RXo/rinRXoyRT.gif

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...d75fa84bc2.jpg


*Flags.*

http://www.yescoloring.com/images/52...-kids-boys.gif

http://www.deartamaqua.com/wp-conten...s-of-flags.jpg

https://www.activityvillage.co.uk/si...uring_page.jpg

http://www.supercoloring.com/sites/d...oring-page.gif

----------


## stfranalum

> Some colouring print outs


the thread was titled, "General Knowledge"

it should have been titled and explained correctly from the get go. "I want to find coloring templates"




> This is hilarious.


indeed.

----------


## Luigi

Cheers OP.

Brilliant stuff.  :Smile: 

One of those topics for 10 minutes or so every day, fantastic for developing base general knowledge of many worldly topics.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> Understanding the Female Psyche ...
> 
> 
> Why?


oh, I dunno it seems to be working for screwed punter

----------


## crackerjack101

> Originally Posted by crackerjack101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by David48atTD
> ...


Fair comment.   :tumbs:

----------


## Luigi

We printed off and stabled up the first 4 topics.



And did the volcano one, with these vids:





Landmarks of the World tomorrow.  :Smile:  Rugrat recognized _'The Sphynx....... from ancient Egypt'_ when stapling them up, from an activity book we did when she was still 2 (nearly 3).  :Confused:

----------


## Latindancer

Glaciers...how they are formed and how they flow.

----------

